# 921 9 day guide is gone



## Lmcdonald50 (Dec 21, 2004)

I have 3 921's and 2 out of 3 have lost the nine day guide. They are the 2 that I have upstairs. The one downstairs still work fine. I have tried every thing I can think of to get it to work.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Already several threads in this forum about your problem.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Lmcdonald50 said:


> I have 3 921's and 2 out of 3 have lost the nine day guide. They are the 2 that I have upstairs. The one downstairs still work fine. I have tried every thing I can think of to get it to work.


The model that works good does it have a different boot, flash, and software version than the other two?


----------



## chicome (Feb 24, 2006)

I spoke with DN yesterday about this. The tech had me *remove card *from front of machine for 10-15 seconds. When I replaced it it went through a reset cycle and full guide was back!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I tried removing the card but the guide did not revert to the 9-day. I tried soft boot(front panel pwr button), hard boot (power cord). Nothing changes!

I'm willing to bet something changed with the9-day EPG on the satellite feed. Since newer models use the same data they migh be catering to the VIP's


----------



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

Heard that Dish is doing this on purpose so 921 owners will switch out to 622's.


----------



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

motrac said:


> Heard that Dish is doing this on purpose so 921 owners will switch out to 622's.


If this is true, it will be lawsuit city and Charlie may be left standing outside in the Denver air in only his birthday suit.

We bought the 921 at prices from $450 - $1000+ and were promised that the 921 would have an 8 day programming guide.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

The Guv said:


> If this is true, it will be lawsuit city and Charlie may be left standing outside in the Denver air in only his birthday suit.
> 
> We bought the 921 at prices from $450 - $1000+ and were promised that the 921 would have an 8 day programming guide.


It is just a questionable coincidence. I was one of the first ones who smelled a conspiracy. But no real proof. specially since some of the 921 still work fine. I do not understand why the Guide comes back for a day and then it goes away again. I have not found what makes it comeback.

I would think this is a simple fix. why is it taking so long... I do not know. Except that they do not want to spend resources on the 921


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> they do not want to spend resources on the 921


I'll say! I had the direct line to the 921 advanced tech support team. I left a message on their voice mail. My wift tok the callback - they said that number was no longer working and that I had to call 1800-333DISH. ARRGH!


----------

